# Our family stable of '90s rigid mtb's



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello all.
I started riding off road in the late '80s and have a fondness for older rigid-fork mountain-bikes. My kids are growing up and we all wanted to ride together as a family so I started looking on Craigslist. We found treasures for sale in people's garages for short money!
I found near perfect Specialized bikes for my wife and myself (Hardrock with a threaded steer-tube for her, and a Rockhopper with 1 1/8inch threadless for me) 
I recently graduated my 8 and 9 year old to 24 inchers and found a couple beauties, this stunning 1 1/8 fork Trek for my Son and a threaded fork Rockhopper for my girl. I also grabbed a Nishiki "Hill Razer" 24 for 15 bucks which will be added to our fleet soon for their friends to ride. (Somewhat heavier but still solid bike)
We set about "re-styling" them as retro urban-commuter hot-rods and the kids and their friends love them! (borrowed a bit from the bmx community on tire selection for the 24's)

Bike makers didn't really offer many options in the 24 inch size so this required more patience. I hope this trend catches on as (at least for me) these bikes reflect back to a fun time, where it was more about form than "stylely widgets" and cheaply conceived features.
Thanks for looking and have a great day.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! Sweet! Love it!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Man, that's what I like to see.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool, not many things I would rather do than ride with my kids. I really like them purple tires.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice! Spreading the vintage love. Bikes look to be in great shape, very nice find.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> I really like them purple tires.


Too bad they don't come in 26"


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Excellent post. Great job.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cool! I currently have my 7 year old nephew living with us, and although not a mountain bike, he is rockin a sweet 20" yellow and blue 1980 Huffy Pro Thunder from my vintage BMX collection. We ride almost every day and he loves that bike...He also gets quite a few looks from the kids riding around with the "new" style BMX bikes.


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

Great looking bikes. I'll have to start browsing Craigslist now.


----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

*early 90's Nishiki "Hill Razer"*

Hello all.
I finally received tires I was waiting for to complete this early 24 inch early '90's 1" fork Nishiki "Hill Razer" for my kids to thrash on.
Upgraded the shifters & upgraded the brakes to DX V-brakes. This one came out super-cool ( & clearly has the best model name of them all)
Have a great day.


----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

*pics*

pics


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Always great to see kids riding rather than gaming.


----------



## Buzz1024 (Oct 7, 2012)

I now have a strange urge to fit coloured tyres to all my bikes - awesome!


----------



## mobilemail (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome! Those old bikes aren't dead, they're just lonely!


----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

*1990's GT_palomar_24_inch..my kids' baby zaskar*

Hi all.
Just got done cleaning up this '90's GT Palomar I grabbed from a guy on Craigslist over here in SoCal.
This bike came out gorgeous! (my wife made this tire choice, which is perfect)
Can't wait for my kids & their friends to start thrashing on this.

Have a great day!


----------

